# Quel disque dur choisir / Compatibilité time machine



## bendder (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je recherches un disque dur 3,5 externe pour faire les sauvegardes d'un imac tout fraîchement acheter. ( C'est pour mes parents switchers :love: , car moi j'ai déjà 2 disque mac way, un alu ice 1 to et 1 silver drive quattro de 500 go et 2 autres) ...
Bref, je suis encore sous tiger donc j'ai quelque conseils à demander pour un disque tournant sous léopard.

Je pensé prendre soit à:
- un mac way ( silver drive quattro)
- un Lacie; j'ai vu en effet le LaCie Hard Disk, Design by Neil Poulton 500 go en 400 fw / usb2 / esata qui m'a l'aire pas mal mais le plumage est il au niveau du ramage ? 
- un (nouveau) LaCie quattro Design by Neil Poulton,

Je voudrais savoir dans quel circonstance un disque dur est il compatible avec time machine ?

( autre question en passant peut ton interdire spotlight léopard d'indexer les disques durs qui le sont déjà sous tiger car c'est vraiment, passez moi l'expression chiant* )

Merci a tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2008)

bendder a dit:


> Bref, je suis encore sous tiger donc j'ai quelque conseils à demander pour un disque tournant sous léopard.



Ben ... aucune différence, le disque, c'est pas avec le système, qu'il doit être compatible, c'est avec le Mac !



bendder a dit:


> JJe voudrais savoir dans quel circonstance un disque dur est il compatible avec time machine ?



Dans le cas où il accepte de fonctionner avec le Mac, et qu'il est formaté en HFS+


----------

